# Removing Glare with Paint Shop Pro



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Helllo,

Is there any way to remove the glare from the yellow petals of this St. John's Wort. I always have trouble with yellow or pale coloured flowers. Could this be the automatic flash? 

I am using Paint Shop Pro as the editor.

Thank you for any help you may be able to give.

Bye,
Penny


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Penny

What your getting is referred to blown highlites...overexposure

Basically that part of the subject is so bright whether from flash or direct sun no digital data is recorded and it shows as white...
It is not very easy to fix large areas of it especially if print quality is desired.

for internet display or small areas even for print quality you can do a couple of things...

I use a combination of the clone tool and the freehand selection tool...

use the selection tool to copy a section that is similar in color and texture to the one with the problem > select >edit>copy... then select the portion that has the problem and the paste into the selection...>select >edit>paste into selection

touch up with the clone tool

someone else may have an easier/different way

did a quick fix on the center flower...









PS...a good book on PSP would be an enormous help for you and...for shots where there is plenty of natural light turn off the auto flash

buck


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hi Tuppence... 

Have you tried the colour dropper or replacer in PSP.......

My quick effort below.... Maybe with a steadier hand !!!!


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Thank you very much both of you. That is excellent. The flower looks so much better. I did wonder about turning off the flash.

I hadn't realized I could get a book about PS Pro - will certainly look into that, or see what is on line.

Best wishes,
Bye,
Penny


----------

